# Coral Draw Tutorials



## mati17 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Forum,

I want to learn Coral Draw fully. I installed the software but don't know how to proceed. Is there tutorials available in pdf form on net. Please suggest me the way.....!

Thanks


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2012)

first Wrong section, second you have not mentioned which version have you installed and wish to learn.

mention version to be more specific answers Until that try this

Corel Learning Center

Coreldraw tips


----------



## mati17 (Apr 7, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> first Wrong section, second you have not mentioned which version have you installed and wish to learn.
> 
> mention version to be more specific answers Until that try this
> 
> ...



Sorry for being in wrong section. Don't Know which section, it does belong.
Secondly, I installed "Coral Draw X4 Ver 14.0.0.567"

Please be kind to reply as this is imp for my career.

Thanks !


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2012)

Try Video tuorials or it says Training from "lynda"

Really recommends that(lynda)


----------

